# How to disassemble Surefire 6P Classic tailcap switch



## JamesWong (Jul 9, 2007)

My Surefire 6P Classic tailcap switch cannot work. I tried to disassemble but failed. the inner part can move within 0.5mm and can rotate freely, but cannot come out.

Left of the photo is the tailcap switch of my oldest 6P original, its part can come out easily.

Right part is the problem tailcap switch, I removed the spring and screw but cannot get out the inner block. I tried to use some force with a small hammer at the end (the rubber button side) but it seems stucked by something.

Who had disassembled 6P tailcap, please help and advise.


----------



## leukos (Jul 11, 2007)

Since you already have the allen screw removed, you can remove the remaining part with needlenose pliers, just give it a firm pull. Here's a thread with pics: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/83844


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the help.

So I need to replace the switch?

I've been trying to figure out how reading this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?83844-McE2S-for-C-M-bodies-prototype-evaluated-!!!

Do I just pull out the spring with a pair of pliers? I take it I'll be destroying the old switch?

also, what am I looking for n a dropin LA?


----------



## HotWire (Feb 14, 2014)

That tailcap is a "twisty." No clicky switch is in there. You could install a clicky switch, but the original 6P used a momentary push for short term use and a twisting motion to turn the light on for longer periods of time. If you choose to install a clicky switch read this: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...es-McClicky-Switches-amp-Tailstanding-Shrouds

If your light is not turning on when you twist (or press) then try removing the tailcap and bridging the body to the negative side of the battery with a paper clip. If the light turns on --- your flashlight is good. If not... you'll need a battery/batteries or a bulb (or LED).


----------

